# Is there a disinfectant that safe for the rabbits?



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine are in a colony, with a shared hutch. I can block them from entering while I clean it, but when I hose it out it runs into their run. 
- I've thought of bleach, but especially with young one running around I wasn't sure of the safety. 
- I've also read of Vanodine, which they say doesn't need rinsed, but I can't find it in the wilds of Cape Breton. Would other Iodine based products be similar? 
- As a cleaner most of the disinfectants I use are quato based, but I can also get hydrogen peroxide/ethynol based and iodaphor based - would these be safe?
- What about Creolin?
- Are any of these are better/safer than bleach or is bleach my best bet as long as I rinse it and let it dry?
Sorry for the number of questions - I finally have little ones running around everywhere and I want them to live long enough to go to the freezer.


----------



## orphy (Feb 27, 2006)

Google vanadine. You can get it all over the web. You can spray it while the rabbits are in the cage. It is the best, and it works on both natural and man made surfaces. good luck.


----------



## bbkaren (Oct 28, 2008)

Evans-Vanodine is a UK-Based company that offers lots of products--

Under their "General Livestock" menu I found these items. Is one of them the one you're recommending?

Thanks!

*VANODOXÂ®*
Peracetic Acid-Based Disinfectant 
Highly effective against bacteria, viruses and fungi. 
Economical 1:300 general dilution rate. 
Ideal for use in intensive housing. 
Non-tainting, non-staining. 

*FAMÂ® 30 *
Iodophor Disinfectant 
Quickly kills bacteria, viruses and fungi. 
Active in the presence of organic matter. 
Concentrated Ministry Approved formulation. 
Cleans and disinfects in one operation. 

*GPC8&#8482;*
New Formulation Disinfectant 
Ministry Approved patented glutaraldehyde formulation. 
Highly effective against bacteria, viruses and fungi. 
Non-staining and active in the presence of organic matter. 
Prolonged residual activity.


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll look into ordering some in, although I'd hoped to find it locally. I'll be in Halifax in a couple of weeks - maybe someone there carries it.
For now, after reading up on it, I bought Creolin. I think it will be OK as long as the rabbits stay out while it dries. I don't think its as harmless as the Vanodine (from what I've read) but better than bleach by far.
Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

WHITE VINEGAR!!!! I cup per gallon of water. Safely 'disinfects' surfaces, without the hazards of chlorine. Also, as good fungicide is, believe it or not, Vanilla!!! Got that from a research article when I looked up Aspergillosis--1 tsp per gallon of water( Wildlife rehabbers NEED 'safe' disinfectants)


----------



## orphy (Feb 27, 2006)

I would think whatever one you decide will do. These should only be used as an answer to a contagion problem. Or to clean an area in between animals. I found it very useful when I had some problems. The Vanodine used to be available from Mexico. But I believe out govt. stopped that. And now some sort of watered down version is available. But I believe that will be just as effective. Good luck


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use bleach.rinse thourghly.


----------



## dcpac (Mar 29, 2009)

I got my vanodine from here http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ she has lots of good of good info on her site and I love the vanodine I even use it on one of my rabbits eye that has a problem.


----------



## miraclewelsh (Sep 29, 2007)

[I got my vanodine from here http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ she has lots of good of good info on her site]

I was going to suggest Barbi Brown's site as well---you can order Vanodine there. It's also a fabulous site in general, very informative and fun to browse.


----------

